# Looking for snow plow insurance in Connecticut



## rclandscapingCT (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey there kind of new to this site. Did some searching and can't seem to find any info so I thought I'd ask finally.

I am on the Connecticut shoreline and trying to get snow plow insurance for my landscaping company. I currently have a general liability and commercial policy. I have a couple of commercial accounts and several residential accounts but am looking to grow the company more towards commercial.

Either way, I am having a stupid hard time trying to find a company that will cover me for snow plowing.
Anyone have any suggestions?? Any leads would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Contact Matt Peterson at Mills Insurance Group. I'm sure he can help you.

(609) 385-1975.

Tell him Jim at Troy Clogg gave you his number.


----------



## rclandscapingCT (Nov 18, 2013)

hey and thanks!! will do!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Call Michelson in Hamden. Glen is the owner. You should have no problems getting insurance


----------

